# Towing with a Hymer S700



## 89248 (May 17, 2005)

We have a Hymer S700 - 1992 - Deisel - Manual - 2.9. We have been towing a Fiat Siecento with an A Frame. Tows really well except when going up a hill, even a slight one - it becomes a "gutless wonder". 1- Does anybody have any ideas how we could realistically improve performance in the engine.
2 - When we were at the Shepton Mallet show a couple of year ago - somebody was selling a small car suitable for towing - does anybody know who they were as we think it may be lighter than the Siecento.

Any advice gratefully received[


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi caz
We have a 1989 S660 with the same engine as yours but with an auto box, and ours is a gutless wonder 90% of the time where slight inclines are concerned, if it sees a slope it slows down. I wouldn't dream of towing with it for that reason, probably better of towing the Hymer with the Fiat mate. I think you will get lots of responses similar to mine.
I seem to think you can bolt a turbo onto that 2.9 engine but we are currently looking to overcome the power problem in a different way.... We are looking for an American RV with a suitably sized diesel motor.....
Good luck with yours though mate.
Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Once enquired about a turbo for a S660 5 cylinder engines (dreaming of course) from the nice people in Lancaster. It would certainly give you your performance but I think it was nearer to 2k than one to fit it


----------



## 89261 (May 17, 2005)

Hello Caz
We have a 1989 S600 same engine as yours with manual box, fine for flat cruising but could not pull a skin of a rice pudding once momentum was lost on an incline. Fitted a turbo which gets up through the gears much faster and does hills well. Slight decrease in fuel consumption but four five miles on top speed. Cruises with out effort at 55MPH and will get up the hills even faster speed with foot on the gas.
Having said all that because we do not tow I removed the towing bracked and was surprised to find it weight at last 90lbs. We are very happy with our motor as we see it as a long term aquiasion as it has many plus sides.
As for tow a small vehicle I suspect you would be very near the total train wieght, be carefull

Regards and happy motorhoming
Terence Clark.


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

*Towing S700*

I have a Hymer S700 manual which has a turbo fitted by the last owner in Germany.

I tow a 20 foot boat trailer that weighs about three quarters of a ton. The tow bar frame is a monster - because of the overhang. The van is permanently loaded up. The whole rig is longer than an artic - I even get a flash when going by!! I was omce stopped by the Dutch police who gave me the full inspection treatment - digital weigh bridge, axle weights, trailer weights, the full monty. I could tell they were convinced I was overloaded but after 30 mins they couldn't pull me for anything!.

The van is a 94, and has done 200,000 kms. You read it right nearly a quarter of a million k's.

Sure it's a bit slow on hills - I can well imagine the non turbo being a struggle - a turbo makes all the difference for sure. There are cheaper places than TB in Lancaster. But even without a turbo the 5 cyl merc is the best there is. It's the gearing that lets it down. On a steep hill the gap between 2nd and 3rd isn't quite right, so you end up grinding up mountain passes at 20mph - but hey it's fun, and 90 % of the time your on the motorway. Optimum cruising speed fully laden is 60mph on the clock - 55mph on the GPS.

My van has been maintained regardless of cost, and has been used, abused partied in, slept 12, mudded, sanded, off roaded, hammered mercilessly for hours dashing for ferries, suffered blow outs, has a 400w stereo system with external speakers........

By now you get the idea I am not your typical Hymer owner........

Hymers of this era are quite simply the best there is for the money. All the Truma stuff, all the electrics, plumbing and accessories are solid german engineering from the era before unification and before they went all plasticy like British vans. Everything still works, problems are minor and fixed easily.

The engine has had a new head, although it would have lasted for ages longer without. It drives and tows like a dream. But you need that turbo!!

It will last another 20 years and become a classic. I'm going to retire in it. Best 25k I ever spent.

Nuff said.


----------

